# Heavy rider in need of help finding 1st MTB



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello to all 
looking for a new mountain bike my budget at the moment is $600, I am 5'11 320lb I have been looking at the Giant talon and Giant Revel any suggestions would be appreciated I am going to visit the LBS this week end will be riding in pave roads until I loose more weight started at 363 1/12/13 down to 320


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

The talon is over your budget from what I see. 

Are you going to buy used? From what I remember Giant owns Diamondback and I was in my LBS and they had some nice bikes for about $600.

are you wanting 26er or a 29er?


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Also I would find something with a bigger fork for our weight. Like a 30mm or 32mm (recommended)


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Diamondback Bicycles - Overdrive Sport

With the suntour fork program you can upgrade the fork later on for a better fork. This bike is really light also.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to buy new, interested in 29r leaning towards the giant revel but will take a look at Diamondback also thanks


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

The Giant has the SRAM parts so the components are a little better. The DB has Hydro brakes, which is a very nice upgrade. The Shimano stuff on the DB are fine. 

The Giant has a smaller fork and less travel. 

so its a trade off.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

At 320 pounds most bikes will work. Of course some better than others. I road a Specialized RockHopper 29er at 320 and no big issues. Fork was a little noodlely but otherwise it held up good. I upgraded as I rode and ended up with a much better fork and wheels which I'd recommend anyways. Now I'm on a SS using the same wheels and fork and loving it.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Specialized Bicycle Components

Not a rock hopper but still good entry bike.. RockHopper is almost 300$ over your budget


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

Someone linked this once and It does seem like a good bike. Nothing but good reviews.
Airborne Bicycles. Guardian


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I don’t have any suggestion for a bike, but I do want to say congrats on a good job with what you have lost so far… 43# is not small leap… Keep up the good work, I hope you like riding as much as I love it.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

If you are riding for weight lose and training for miles and endurance. I would stay away from suspension and look for a thinner type tire 1.75" to 2". Couple things suspension eats up your energy as you are pedaling, and it weights more and entry level SR forks suck and will not hold up. If you go with a nice hybrid type mtb bike rigid fork with 700c x 35 or 40 mm tires will serve you well. Don't be so concerned about 26,29 or 700c the performance is not that much difference either way. The 26 is more agile, the 29 a little quicker down hill, however you get a bigger boost on performance from the width of your tire. Really the most important thing is time on your bike, save enough money for a good seat bag with all the goodies, pump, extra tube, multi tool, a good water bottle, helmet, riding shorts, upgraded pedals, maybe shoes, odometer, you might need a wider seat to fit your sit bones, a good chain lube. and one last thing just getting started don't feel bad about spending money on cycling, its a healthy habit you can be proud of and does your body a whole lot more good than riding a motorcycle or many other fun hobbies. and of course make sure the bike fits, very important your legs are positioned correctly on the bike. best of luck.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You can lock out the suspension fork. Best of both worlds. Yeah, a little heavier than a rigid but at least you have the option. Besides, heavy isn't such a bad thing when riding for fitness. Makes you work a little harder = better fitness and quicker weight loss.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

A 300+ man on a road bike tire? Will it even hold us? I've always been afraid that it won't hold us big guys?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, it will hold. I rode road at 320. No issues. Just make sure the tire is at max pressure, usually around 120psi of so.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

your thinking of skinny road bike tires like 700 x 23, 700 x 40 is much wider.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks to all for all the great info I have decided to go with the giant revel 1 29r 
I went to my lbs and tried one out it was a large frame wich seemed a little big so they ordered a medium frame so I can compare, I'm 5'11 again so I think the medium might be perfect I also purchased a helmet quantum bontrager large and a new saddle wich felt more comfortable, if any more suggestions on things I need to purchase let me know thanks


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

Congrats on finding your bike. Have fun and post pics


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Jorgez1215 said:


> if any more suggestions on things I need to purchase let me know thanks


Something to carry water, either a cage/bottle or hydration pack or both.

Depending how far from your house/car you plan to ride, you may want to invest in a spare tube or two, patch kit isn't bad to have on hand, of course a pump, tire levers, a multi-tool. If I plan to be somewhat far in the woods, I'll also carry a chain breaker, couple quick links, even a short section of chain, zip ties, duct tape, a section of tyvec in case you plow out your actual tire...I think that's about it. Of course you don't need it all at once, add to your kit as you get more advanced and venture further from home.

And I never ride without gloves. They help dampen vibration and if you ever crash, they will save the hide your hands.

And one more item that will literally save your butt....bike shorts. I HIGHLY recommend getting a pair of decent quality padded bike shorts. You can wear them under a pair of baggy shorts if you're not comfortable putting it all out there but that's definitely one piece of gear I never leave home without when on a bike outing.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok everyone my lbs was not able to order the giant revel 1 medium frame they are offering me the trek marlin 29r for an extra 60 dollars with a discount what are your thoughts on the trek marlin 29r


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Just make sure you try the Marlin first to make sure it fits. The G2 geometry that Trek uses is not for everyone. If it fits then it's comparable to the Revel.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

I defenetly will thanks for the advise I will pay attention to that I will be going this weekend


----------

